# Scorched beeswax



## texman034 (Feb 19, 2015)

I did a cutout yesterday, and melted the wax today. I messed up and let the sediment burn. The wax is clean, but now has a burnt smell. Is there anyway to get the smoke smell out?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Not that I know of. Whenever I get wax like that, I just "salt" in a couple small pieces here and there with the good wax in a small enough percentage so the burnt smell doesn't come through. Eventually it gets used up so it's not wasted.


----------



## Scottdevine (Jun 28, 2021)

GaSteve said:


> Not that I know of. Whenever I get wax like that, I just "salt" in a couple small pieces here and there with the good wax in a small enough percentage so the burnt smell doesn't come through. Eventually it gets used up so it's not wasted.


can you remelt and add lemongrass essential oil and then use to paint frames?


----------

